# book from dick stahl



## alan lantz (Jul 28, 2010)

does any one know if the book has come out by dick stahl yet.Where does his son live here in the states to contact him about the book.


----------



## jan reuvekamp (Oct 9, 2006)

http://www.dickstaal.com/

in the november issue of K9 magazine there will be an article about him
Also at the Blogs of K9 magazine you can see viedeo's about him ,look for Dick van Leenen

Jan


----------



## Brent Dell (Oct 10, 2009)

alan lantz said:


> does any one know if the book has come out by dick stahl yet.Where does his son live here in the states to contact him about the book.


 
Mate, I'm keen to get this book as well. Not sure when it will be out as his website only says atthe end of 2010. 

In the meantime you can view a number of Youtube videos with Dick training police pups at:

http://www.youtube.com/user/TVLK9


****Dick Van Leenen posts frequently on this forum, perhaps he can give us an update on when this book will be released??


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

alan lantz said:


> does any one know if the book has come out by dick stahl yet.Where does his son live here in the states to contact him about the book.


Available in English

at the end of the 

year 2010.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Dick van Leenen and selena's husband are two seperate people

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Brent Dell (Oct 10, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> Dick van Leenen and selena's husband are two seperate people
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


 
Opps.......my mistake sorry!!


----------

